# Teaser shots taking inside the Rupes Manufacturing Plant in Milan, Italy



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Teaser shots taking inside the Rupes Manufacturing Plant in Milan, Italy *

Below are three teaser shots taken inside the Rupes Manufacturing plant in Milan, Italy. We toured about 75% of the plant and for about 50% of the plant I was given permission to take and share pictures. At least 25% of the plant is top secret with no outsider access. (Perfectly normal)

Have to push away from the keyboard and do some work with Yancy out in the studio today but these three pictures should give you an idea of what's to come as soon as I get some time to go through and upload all of the pictures to create a really cool thread that for you will be like taking a virtual tour though the Rupes plant.

_Enjoy!_


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Glad to see some things are still not made in china (I guess they could be assembled in Italy)


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

italians are hardly known for thier quality elec goods lol


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing Mike ! Appreciated .


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice post Mike. May i ask which of the countless Machine manufactures you have shown and used is in your honest professional humble opinion the best all rounder and why if you had to pick one? And Mike sorry to put you on the spot but you only get to choose one please ?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

chillly said:


> Nice post Mike. May i ask which of the countless Machine manufactures you have shown and used is in your honest professional humble opinion the best all rounder and why if you had to pick one? And Mike sorry to put you on the spot but you only get to choose one please ?


He won't answer with just one chilly mate!  seen that question a few times lol.

Should be a good thread this, sub'd :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> italians are hardly known for thier quality elec goods lol


Exactly. Japan's the place for that.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> italians are hardly known for thier quality elec goods lol


:lol: very true! Only really a couple of countries who can get electrics right.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chillly said:


> Nice post Mike. May i ask which of the countless Machine manufactures you have shown and used is in your honest professional humble opinion the best all rounder and why if you had to pick one? *And Mike sorry to put you on the spot but you only get to choose one please ?*


You'll be lucky! :lol:

However, just compare the above photos of the Rupes plant in Italy with those posted from Mike's visit to the Flex plant in Germany. 

Alan W


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

To me.... this is one of the more interesting things I saw while touring the manufacturing plant.

*Would anyone like to venture a guess as to what is taking place in the below two pictures?*










Sorry this picture is a tick out of focus as I was shooting through a Plexiglas window but I think you can get the idea as to which model tool this is inside this chamber.










:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been using my rupes rotary for 7 years now, and that's about 6 hours a day.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mike Phillips said:


> To me.... this is one of the more interesting things I saw while touring the manufacturing plant.
> 
> *Would anyone like to venture a guess as to what is taking place in the below two pictures?*


Looks like the machines are freely suspended and running to assess what effect the inherent vibration has on their reliability perhaps? :buffer:

Alan W


----------

